# A little bit of bone.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Some pics I’ve gotten lately. Many but not all are Ohio.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

bobk said:


> View attachment 329047
> View attachment 329049
> View attachment 329051
> View attachment 329053
> ...


1st pic looks like a mule deer.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

If people don’t have fb like me they can google “trophy bucks of Ohio” and click on the fb page. This is gonna be a spectacular year for big Ohio bucks!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mule deer have all "forks".


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

no brow tines either


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

That buck that the kid has is a story he'll tell for the rest of his life


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

They are all spectacular bucks. But that 3rd one down from the top is completely gorgeous. Thanks for posting the pictures. I have one 10 point that will go around 150 on my cameras. I have no idea what I would do if I saw these kinds of bucks on it. lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

1more said:


> 1st pic looks like a mule deer.


HUH?! How do your eyes work? Looks nothing like a muley! Not a bifurcation to be seen in that rack!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

1more said:


> no brow tines either


Some muleys have brows but usually short if they do.


----------

